# Marking shows "watched" on Youtube.tv



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I dropped my satellite service and have been waiting for hardware to become available for my local cable service (I already use their internet service). In the meantime I have been using Youtube.tv and I actually like it a lot. Except for one thing I would just stick with it.

I like that the service keeps shows around for six months. I don't like that I have not been able to figure out a way to mark them as watched unless I actually watch them. When I have shows that are repeats from past seasons, preliminary shows that I don't want to watch or shows I have actually seen elsewhere I would like to indicate that I have "watched" them so scrolling thru I am not forced, again and again, to actually check or to wade thru the stuff I don't want to watch.

As far as I have been able to determine there is no way to avoid this except to actually watch the show. Does anybody have another solution?


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't think it's possible. It's been requested, but hasn't shown up yet. Here's the Google search: youtube tv mark as watched - Google Search


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea, I knew it hadn't been available but I hoped it was coming or somebody had a work-around. I've requested it before. Support says it is a really great idea but it hasn't benn implemented.

I guess I will wait to see when a DVR becomes available for my cable service. Then I'll see if marked as watched is available or not before deciding.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I just discovered another negative. Series shows you watch are marked watched but events, such as the Indianapolis 500, are not. Every time you go to an event ikon you have to figure out what you've watched and what you haven't. Is there any way to watch them and have them show up as watched?


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

I think it's a bit of a mess right now. I end up with shows that I've watched sitting in the Library looking like they're unwatched, and some shows that I haven't watched show up as "watched". For the latter, I think it's related to being on the channel when the show is being recorded, making it think that you've already watched it. Unfortunately, I haven't found a reliable way to tell it that I'm not actually watching the show when it's on live, even with all of the AV equipment off (as much as it can be). Maybe I need to have my Harmony change the channel when I turn off the TV - just hitting "stop" seems hit-or-miss.

The streaming experience in general leaves something to be desired in terms of what's available vs. watched/unwatched. I have the same sort of problem with HBO Now, which makes it really, really hard to know which episodes are new and unwatched vs. just what's available.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

rbpeirce said:


> I dropped my satellite service and have been waiting for hardware to become available for my local cable service (I already use their internet service). In the meantime I have been using Youtube.tv and I actually like it a lot. Except for one thing I would just stick with it.
> 
> I like that the service keeps shows around for six months. I don't like that I have not been able to figure out a way to mark them as watched unless I actually watch them. When I have shows that are repeats from past seasons, preliminary shows that I don't want to watch or shows I have actually seen elsewhere I would like to indicate that I have "watched" them so scrolling thru I am not forced, again and again, to actually check or to wade thru the stuff I don't want to watch.
> 
> As far as I have been able to determine there is no way to avoid this except to actually watch the show. Does anybody have another solution?


The only workaround that I could find was to basically fast forward to the end of the recording, which is effectively what you had mentioned, to watch the show. It gets tricky with CBS shows as CBS apparently treats all programs as VOD and doesn't allow you to view the DVRed version.


----------

